#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Petrel 2013.2 --------

## docaia

Dear all,


I noticed that there are some people how try to sell softwares to the others, please don't deal with them they are a group of liars 
I am working on C*r*ack Petrel 2013.2 by myself and once i finished i will share it to everyone

ThanksSee More: Petrel 2013.2 --------

----------


## Achouri amine

thnx bro & good luck

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you man

----------


## wisdomxuhl

thank you, my friend.

----------


## RockyCentero

thanks

----------


## Boot64

> Dear all,
> I noticed that there are some people how try to sell softwares to the others, please don't deal with them they are a group of liars 
> I am working on C*r*ack Petrel 2013.2 by myself and once i finished i will share it to everyone
> 
> Thanks



When you are finished c*r*a*c*k*i*n*g of Petrel, then you will understand that you no longer want to give it for free.

----------


## savemygod

thank you,MAN

----------


## suga2009

Thanks docaia for your good will.

----------


## drwho

good luck. waiting for the good news

----------


## Oelauge

Thank you for your efforts!

I will never understand why SLB is not providing free licenses for non-commercial use.  Oil companies still would have to buy a license if they don't want to end up in court.  This would help many people to learn the software and improve the chances of beginners to find a job.

----------


## blealf

Thanks man I Appreciate

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

> When you are finished c*r*a*c*k*i*n*g of Petrel, then you will understand that you no longer want to give it for free.



Why are you here if you dont believe free sharing  is possible and should be encouraged? 
Please leave!

Thanks docaia!

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

> When you are finished c*r*a*c*k*i*n*g of Petrel, then you will understand that you no longer want to give it for free.



Why are you here if you dont believe free sharing  is possible and should be encouraged? 
Please leave!

Thanks docaia!See More: Petrel 2013.2 --------

----------


## dovenkai

Agree with Seuncaroline~

----------


## wahbi

Thanksssss

----------


## iceland

1. Anybody asking for a fix of petrel should at least understand what they are asking. 
2. Anybody trying to fix petrel already understand very well, how difficult it is to swim in the opposite direction of a river. Depends on the strength how far u reach....
3. Maybe someone should list down the number and type of protections included inside this soft. It's not a kids game. 
4. I encourage everybody try .... try .... try .... maybe someone will get something one day...... not by shouting or stealing or leaching or ripping...... but by doing.....

----------


## iceland

Most of the time people get frustrated  since they deal with the persons who himself rip the cr//ack from someone else and claim their own and then try to sell for business...
Good luck all..... We all know what is happening to this forum now.... Take a look at the number of threads....

----------


## mmg7812006

Thanks in advance

----------


## khawar_geo

Great Man, 
really so nice of you .. and advance thanks.. 

Best wishes

----------


## periprocto

Good luck!!

----------


## marktwin

GOOD LUCK! You are good man.

----------


## ranjith

thanks brother for your good will

----------


## archcharles

> When you are finished c*r*a*c*k*i*n*g of Petrel, then you will understand that you no longer want to give it for free.



Yes....when you finished c*r*a*c*k*i*n*g Petrel you may not want to give it for free but then ALL OF US know that the STRENGTH of this forum is in the stuffs we SHARE together.

----------


## interactive

Like Iceland posted

----------


## wisdomxuhl

is waiting for the expected files

See More: Petrel 2013.2 --------

----------


## lino2008

please share

----------


## thealexis

Thanks! Hope You will share it for free ))

----------


## interactive

> Dear all,
> I noticed that there are some people how try to sell softwares to the others, please don't deal with them they are a group of liars 
> I am working on C*r*ack Petrel 2013.2 by myself and once i finished i will share it to everyone
> 
> Thanks



Hey man,
We are waiting for your successful!
Regards

----------


## geovishwa

pls share the Med for 2013.............

----------


## omar2010

Hi friends

I installed petrel 2008 with the --------, everything ok, but when I restart my pc with windows xp, and tried to run Petrel 2008, appear two screen, somebody, knows what I need to do.

I will appreciate so much.

Attached is the screen, and the procedures that I followed to install petrel 2008 and the --------.

Thanks friends
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Omar

----------


## omar2010

Hi friends

I installed petrel 2008 with the --------, everything ok, but when I restart my pc with windows xp, and tried to run Petrel 2008, appear two screen, somebody, knows what I need to do.

I will appreciate so much.

Attached is the screen, and the procedures that I followed to install petrel 2008 and the --------.

Thanks friends
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Omar

----------


## agmyatkyaw

Thanks, we are waiting.

----------


## andymarx077

Please does anyone have Petrel demo/Practice data of Gullfaks, e.g Fault sticks (depth), Surfaces (depth)?

----------


## jpcab90

I already shared the data you're asking for in other thread. Look into my profile for it.

----------


## Tancredo

[QUOTE=docaia;257767]Dear all,
I noticed that there are some people how try to sell softwares to the others, please don't deal with them they are a group of liars 
I am working on C*r*ack Petrel 2013.2 by myself and once i finished i will share it to everyone

Thank you very much

----------


## RockyCentero

Ok Tancredo, good luck

----------


## sebira

Guys,

Catch it!

SERVER PC 183da248acd8 27009
VENDOR slbsls
USE_SERVER
#
# P*trel 2013.1.0
#
FEATURE P*trel_01832488_MAAAdq2m//aUA slbsls 2013.08 27-aug-2015 1 \


	AUTH={ lmgrd.slb=( LK=81B5A571BED3 SIGN="0047 0410 9538 EFB1 \
	65DA C2BC 5041 0600 B893 6B68 B4A5 AECA 29AE 9982 30D3") \
	slbfd=( SIGN="0081 D32C AEBF 5076 69D9 8B8E 6D98 E700 6C67 \
	84BA 60F1 6557 158C 2A80 5A02") slbsls=( SIGN="0081 D32C AEBF \
	5076 69D9 8B8E 6D98 E700 6C67 84BA 60F1 6557 158C 2A80 5A02") \See More: Petrel 2013.2 --------

----------


## sebira

Guys,

Catch it!

SERVER PC 183da248acd8 27009
VENDOR slbsls
USE_SERVER
#
# P*trel 2013.1.0
#
FEATURE P*trel_01832488_MAAAdq2m//aUA slbsls 2013.08 27-aug-2015 1 \
	AUTH={ lmgrd.slb=( LK=81B5A571BED3 SIGN="0047 0410 9538 EFB1 \
	65DA C2BC 5041 0600 B893 6B68 B4A5 AECA 29AE 9982 30D3") \
	slbfd=( SIGN="0081 D32C AEBF 5076 69D9 8B8E 6D98 E700 6C67 \
	84BA 60F1 6557 158C 2A80 5A02") slbsls=( SIGN="0081 D32C AEBF \
	5076 69D9 8B8E 6D98 E700 6C67 84BA 60F1 6557 158C 2A80 5A02") \

----------


## khawar_geo

Thanks alot.. Great friend.. 
Stay blessed. 
Regards

----------


## khawar_geo

Thanks alot.. Great friend.. 
Stay blessed. 
Regards

----------


## RockyCentero

Thanks for the license but what about the rest of the files to overwrite with petrel original files?

----------


## suga2009

Thanks Sebira

----------


## interactive

Tks to Sebira

----------


## GEOCARLOS

can anybody share how to fix it and the m*d/i/c/ine full please?? to cehernandezm@unal.edu.co

----------


## RockyCentero

Could someone please explain how to proceed further?

----------


## blacksea

> Could someone please explain how to proceed further?



Very little left to do   :Smile: 

1. Find p\\a\\t\\c\\h\\e\\s files corresponding to that license (slbsls.exe, SlbLicenseC.dll and so on) and replaces the corresponding files.

2. Change the MAC address (or create virtual network card) of a network card in your computer to 183da248acd8

3. Change your license file name of the computer (PC)
4. Perform configuration and start the license server
5. Start P\\e\\t\\r\\e\\l

----------


## blacksea

Sorry, duplicate message

----------


## RockyCentero

Dear blacksea, the point 1. is where most of us had stuck (myself at least). could you please give some help on that?

----------


## blacksea

> Dear blacksea, the point 1. is where most of us had stuck (myself at least). could you please give some help on that?



This question is for *sebira* 
I can only assume that the author of this solution is cEnginEEr.

*Without appropriate p..a..t..c..h..e..s similar license useless.*See More: Petrel 2013.2 --------

----------


## RockyCentero

Alright blacksea, thanks for the clarifications.
Dear sebira, shall we expect such files from you any sooner?

----------


## RockyCentero

Alright blacksea, thanks for the clarifications.
Dear sebira, shall we expect such files from you any sooner?

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Black sea.
I don't have even the installer. Can you share the installer files?
Regards

----------


## alx135

Hi Blacksee,
it seems you're online. may I ask you a question?
I need petrel 2013, could you please send me instaler and medi.... 
many thanks 
azad1356@yahoo.com

----------


## camiqmex

Hi

*Blacksea* (welcome, you're back), if *cEnginEEr* is the creator of this license, difficult to share files this *sebira*.
Question BlackSea: These -----ed files are for the protection of ECC? (slbsls.exe, SlbLicenseC.dll and so on)
Or the vendor daemon is a custom file.

Regards

----------


## camiqmex

Sorry, post repeated

Regards

----------


## GEOCARLOS

Can anybody, please someone upload the P//AT//C/H Files please... thank you in advance, for those who need the install pack i wiil uploaded, email me to get links...

----------


## GEOCARLOS

Good day everyone, i am desperate need p/a/t/c/h files plus velocity modeling manual.... i can exchange it if that please you for another material that you may need, i have a few manuals, as geology geophysics, property modeling, fracture and introduction, so if some one need i will apload it and exchange any or all for velocity modeling thnx you guys in advance...

----------


## mohaboha

please post for us geology geophysics manaual

----------


## greytiger

Thank you & best of luck docaia

----------


## niarfe

Lic sever says "no features to serve" with that license, in its 2013 version (without -----) and the older one (-----ed) too. Any chance someone posts a working lic? Thanks in advance.

----------


## rashagreat

That would be great work

See More: Petrel 2013.2 --------

----------


## babatunde

Thanks Docaia.

----------


## izan

check this link below..
if the cr#$k working please someone upload separately the cr#$k only.

Cheers,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## izan

check this link below..
if the cr#$k working please someone upload separately the cr#$k only.

Cheers,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hithere

> When you are finished c*r*a*c*k*i*n*g of Petrel, then you will understand that you no longer want to give it for free.



so conservative.. if he still shares, what you gonna do?

----------


## hithere

> Most of the time people get frustrated  since they deal with the persons who himself rip the cr//ack from someone else and claim their own and then try to sell for business...
> Good luck all..... We all know what is happening to this forum now.... Take a look at the number of threads....



I know you tried tried tried... have you succeed?

----------


## babatunde

hi, i could not download from the link

----------


## landmarkppl

Hi,
Friends when koolravian is there then no worries please follow the link below and have the fruit happy Ramadan to all ,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
this is the pacth file and license nd every thing for 2013.2
hope all know th way how to install if not then you guys are not for petre-l 2013.
keep smilimg and helping each others instead of asking for exchange if you have some thing then share and not then donot play games.
regards

----------


## landmarkppl

Hi,
Friends when koolravian is there then no worries please follow the link below and have the fruit happy Ramadan to all ,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this is the pacth file and license nd every thing for 2013.2
hope all know th way how to install if not then you guys are not for petre-l 2013.
keep smilimg and helping each others instead of asking for exchange if you have some thing then share and not then donot play games.
regards

----------


## landmarkppl

NO MORE WAIT FOR PETREL 2013.2
KOOLRAVIAN PRESENT YOU WITH THE HANDS ON LIVE EXPERIENCE OF WAHT EVERY BODY IS WAITING FOR NO MORE REQUEST FOR INSTALLER AND MEDICIE AND BLA BLA EVERYTHING IS IN ONE LINK FOR ALL PETREL LOVER NO MORE PASWARD SCIENCE AND NO SELLING AND BUYERS IN THIS FORUM 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
FOR ALL THE MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM GO TO THE LINK DOWNLOAD THE ******* AN DO SEED AS MUCH SA YOU CAN SO THAT NO ONE WILL POST AGAIN AND AGAIN BY THE WORDS PLEASE UPLOAD AGAIN TO OTHER SITE SO SEED IT AND HAVE FUN THIS IS NON-COMMERCIAL USAGE AS PE RULE 
DO SHARE THINGS LIKE ME AND DONOT ASK FOR XCHANGE AS MANY OF US DO IN THIS FORUM
I PLAY MY TURN NOW THIS IS YOUR TURN PLEASE DO GIVE SOME MORE STUFF TO THE FORUM IF YOU HAVE THE SPRITE LIKE ME 
THIS IS TESTED 2013.2

REGARDS,

----------


## landmarkppl

NO MORE WAIT FOR PETREL 2013.2
KOOLRAVIAN PRESENT YOU WITH THE HANDS ON LIVE EXPERIENCE OF WAHT EVERY BODY IS WAITING FOR NO MORE REQUEST FOR INSTALLER AND MEDICIE AND BLA BLA EVERYTHING IS IN ONE LINK FOR ALL PETREL LOVER NO MORE PASWARD SCIENCE AND NO SELLING AND BUYERS IN THIS FORUM 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
FOR ALL THE MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM GO TO THE LINK DOWNLOAD THE ******* AN DO SEED AS MUCH SA YOU CAN SO THAT NO ONE WILL POST AGAIN AND AGAIN BY THE WORDS PLEASE UPLOAD AGAIN TO OTHER SITE SO SEED IT AND HAVE FUN THIS IS NON-COMMERCIAL USAGE AS PE RULE 
DO SHARE THINGS LIKE ME AND DONOT ASK FOR XCHANGE AS MANY OF US DO IN THIS FORUM
I PLAY MY TURN NOW THIS IS YOUR TURN PLEASE DO GIVE SOME MORE STUFF TO THE FORUM IF YOU HAVE THE SPRITE LIKE ME 
THIS IS TESTED 2013.2

REGARDS,

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear all. 

good morning. Do any one of you have plugin SVM? vlocity modeling?
Please help me for my research
Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear all. 

good morning. Do any one of you have plugin SVM? vlocity modeling?
Please help me for my research
Regards



smartkhawar@gmail.comSee More: Petrel 2013.2 --------

----------


## sara1

Hi,
What is SVM 
Is it seismic velocity modeling
if yes then
1.  you should get velocity information
2.  then you get model
3. then you should calculate every part/zone velocity
4. combine you have velocity model

----------


## sara1

Hi,
What is SVM 
Is it seismic velocity modeling
if yes then
1.  you should get velocity information
2.  then you get model
3. then you should calculate every part/zone velocity
4. combine you have velocity model

----------


## khawar_geo

HI Sara, thanks for nice info. 
But the point is that is there any tool for tomography which I can run with petrel? going for velocity modeling from blind?
Please help me. 
Regards

----------


## khawar_geo

HI Sara, thanks for nice info. 
But the point is that is there any tool for tomography which I can run with petrel? going for velocity modeling from blind?
Please help me. 
Regards

----------


## mausi

Any one having the lic or similar remedy for MERAK PEEP 2007.1 or the latest version ..any help is appreciated

----------


## babatunde

Thank u so much for the link. pls i have installed it, but i have licence issue, pls could u post a detailed steps for the installation? Thx once more .

----------


## babatunde

Thank u so much for the link landmarkppl.
 pls i have installed it, but i have licence issue, pls could anyone post a detailed steps for the installation? Thx once more .

----------


## landmarkppl

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

here i go working full time if any one having probluem in let me know i will sole every issue for you regarding 2013.2

koolravian

----------


## landmarkppl

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

here i go working full time if any one having probluem in let me know i will sole every issue for you regarding 2013.2

koolravian

----------


## landmarkppl

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
another click from the 2013.2 working at my end full time

----------


## bladimirtito

Hello Might you place the procedure developed mainly from the part of the license set ai is where you get the error and sends a message that no license was found. please thanks :Beguiled:

----------


## OilStaff

Thanks in advanced

See More: Petrel 2013.2 --------

----------


## mehdiengineer

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> here i go working full time if any one having probluem in let me know i will sole every issue for you regarding 2013.2
> ...



Hi Koolravian,
Many thanks for the remedy you shared. I must thank those who have shared the installer as well. great help and I appreciate. As I never installed Petrel before, I appreciate if you could mention how can I use the -------- and show us step by step. I tried to install but I get the following messages. I think I am doing something wrong for the procedure. my e-mail if need is: m_112006@yahoo.co.uk

 The procedure I used is: 

Install schlumberger Licensing 2013
Install Petrel 2013 (64bit).msi
edited the License file to my computer and added my actual MAC adress 
(MAC address from the software is: 90 00 4E D7 76 F9)
Run slbsls.exe
Replaced Core.subject.project.dll  , Core.UI.subject.project.dll ,  foundation.licensing.dll to the directory:
C:\Program Files\Schlumberger\Petrel 2013

The message I receive is:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Many thanks in advance
Mehdi

----------


## omar2010

Hi Landmarkppl

Please help us, could you write step by step, how did you install petrel 2013.2, I can't install it.
I will appreciate so much

Omar
adrmario@hotmail.com

----------


## Achouri amine

Try this method
1. install petrel 2013.2
2. install slblicense flex 2013.
3. replace slbsls C:\Program Files (86)\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\2013.1
4. replace all files of ----- on C:\Program Files\Schlumberger\Petrel 2013
5. Use Mac Adress Changer, put mac Adress **********, select the ethernet adapter and change
6. Copy petrel.lic on C:\Program Files\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\2013.1\
7. Edit license, put hostname , and port number 27009
8. OPEN schlumberger lisencing AS ADMINSTOR



Сообщение отредактировал bourada - 24.05.2014 - 22:25 
-скизы прикрепленных изображений
 Уменьшено до 62%
Прикрепленное изображение
467 x 518 (49.7 килобайт)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achouri amine

Try this method
1. install petrel 2013.2
2. install slblicense flex 2013.
3. replace slbsls C:\Program Files (86)\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\2013.1
4. replace all files of ----- on C:\Program Files\Schlumberger\Petrel 2013
5. Use Mac Adress Changer, put mac Adress **********, select the ethernet adapter and change
6. Copy petrel.lic on C:\Program Files\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\2013.1\
7. Edit license, put hostname , and port number 27009
8. OPEN schlumberger lisencing AS ADMINSTOR



Сообщение отредактировал bourada - 24.05.2014 - 22:25 
Эскизы прикрепленных изображений
 Уменьшено до 62%
Прикрепленное изображение
467 x 518 (49.7 килобайт)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## omar2010

Hi Achouri amine

which value you put in mac address,
Thanks in advance
Omar

----------


## Achouri amine

c8bcc8e6641a

----------


## Samahani

You can try this also...

1. install petrel 2012.2. 
2. install slblicense flex18. 
3. replace slbsls C:\Program Files\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\flex118 
4. replace all files of ----- on C:\Program Files\Schlumberger\Petrel 2013 
5. Use Mac Adress Changer, put mac Address xyxyxyxyxyxyxyx, select the ethernet adapter and change 
6. Copy petrel.lic on C:\Program Files\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\flex118\ 
7. Edit license, put hostname , and port number 27009 
8. Make environment variable LM_LICENSE_FILE, 27009@localhost 
9. Run LMTOOLS ("configuration using services")

----------


## Samahani

You can try this also...

1. install petrel 2013.2. 
2. install slblicense flex18. 
3. replace slbsls C:\Program Files\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\flex118 
4. replace all files of ----- on C:\Program Files\Schlumberger\Petrel 2013 
5. Use Mac Adress Changer, put mac Address xyxyxyxyxyxyxyx, select the ethernet adapter and change 
6. Copy petrel.lic on C:\Program Files\Schlumberger\Schlumberger Licensing\flex118\ 
7. Edit license, put hostname , and port number 27009 
8. Make environment variable LM_LICENSE_FILE, 27009@localhost 
9. Run LMTOOLS ("configuration using services")

on number five, put the MAC address that you have in your license file...

----------


## mehdiengineer

Many thanks for the information and guide.

Regards

----------


## abdulghaffar

thank you

----------


## blealf

great

----------


## nobody

Anybody, could you please let me know on how to download the files for Petrel installer and -----es from ******* link that provided before?



ThanksSee More: Petrel 2013.2 --------

----------


## nobody

Anybody, could you please let me know on how to download the files for Petrel installer and -----es from ******* link that provided before?

Thanks

----------


## grad

How to edit license?

thanks

----------


## grad

Hi Samahani,

How to 7. Edit license, put hostname , and port number 27009?

Thanks

----------


## griseldum

Thank you man!

----------


## hithere

I struggle following up all these 9 pages communication. Someone shared the installer, others said would share the lic. but now they both seem no longer accessible. Have anybody put them in one place yet? and how about pe*trel 2014? I happened to see it last week and it looks quite nice in term of friendly interface.

----------


## abdou2403

*http://www.lavteam.org/2014/05/24/schlumberger-petrel-20132.html*

before trying to download, you have to register yourself. use google traduction to translate russian words.

good luck

----------


## hithere

> *http://www.lavteam.org/2014/05/24/schlumberger-petrel-20132.html*
> 
> before trying to download, you have to register yourself. use google traduction to translate russian words.
> 
> good luck



Hi abdou2403, 

I found the treasure with many thanks.

----------


## YoungLDNEngineer

Awesome  :Satellite:

----------


## pit.cz

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sarapkan

For those of you having trouble of installing Petrel 2013.2:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## IrEng

A gift for all:

*Petrel 2013 Fundamentals Dataset + some videos*

full dataset (1.2 GB):
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
videos: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## REGI_MAX

mega.co.nz reqires a password...

See More: Petrel 2013.2 --------

----------


## IrEng

link fixed

----------


## luisgeology23

important information

many use the website lavteam

But the creator is Russian

There are many political issues with usa

this resulted in the Schlumberger company is closed for Russian customers, so we must support our Russian friends.

mrs williams this is his message


Dear LAVteamers.

Due to the difficult political situation, Schlumberger company closed access to the offsite for all russian clients.
So we do not have any chance to please you (and of course ourselves) with the new releases!

So it would be great if anybody can share with us below listed products:
1. ProSource (all versions);
2. GeoX v6.1 and Service Pack 1 for it;
3. All plugins created for Petrel 2014.i

Strongly recommended to share all additional files, such as 'Whats_New' and 'Release_Notes' ...
And if possible, point MD5 for all files.

FREE-FOR-ALL

----------


## luisgeology23

please read this link


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## crystalbf

thanks ! but how can I get it?

----------


## jhjoung

Thank you. Please share the gift.

You are the angel.

----------


## jhjoung

Thank you. Please share the gift.

You are the angel.

----------


## ALFRE01

Who can upload the p********c-h-e-d files only.
Please

----------


## FlexGEO

Thank you!

----------


## khawar_geo

> important information
> 
> many use the website lavteam
> 
> But the creator is Russian
> 
> There are many political issues with usa
> 
> this resulted in the Schlumberger company is closed for Russian customers, so we must support our Russian friends.
> ...



Dear Friend. 
We should support our all friends who need help. Either russians or any else. openly. Russians and chinese contributed alot // Thanks to all.

----------


## chuan556

can someone help to re-upload the link for petrel? thanks in advance

----------


## Hohlogog

Hello can someone help me?
When I try to start the server the Window in the Picture pops up. After half a second it closes again and nothing further is happening. The Server isn't starting.
Please help me.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Adidas

> A gift for all:
> 
> *Petrel 2013 Fundamentals Dataset + some videos*
> 
> full dataset (1.2 GB):
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



hai IrEng.. could you please reupload these resurces ? need it to give some practical class.
thank you in advancedSee More: Petrel 2013.2 --------

----------


## chuan556

Hi, anyone can share a new lic?

----------


## ProfessionalSS

I have it for exchange

pss_cheap@hotmail.com

----------


## corex

Hello everybody, I have all versions of petrel (old and New), contact me and tell what you need if you are interested to exchange our materials. my Address: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

